# فضيحة مدوية للسلفيين



## صوت صارخ (2 مارس 2012)

*مدير مستشفى تجميل بالعجوزة يكشف: البلكيمى أجرى عملية تجميل قبل الحادث وطالبنى بالتكتم عليها.. وخرج ووجهه ملفوف بالشاش وعندما سمعت بالاعتداء عليه حضرت للإدلاء بشهادتى

كشف مدير مستشفى تجميل بالعجوزة عن مفاجآت مدوية حول الحادث الذى تعرض له عضو مجلس الشعب أنور البلكيمى، حيث أدلى صاحب ومدير المستشفى بشهادته أمام العميد محمود فاروق مدير المباحث الجنائية بمديرية أمن الجيزة، مؤكدا أن البلكيمى قبل الحادث مباشرة كان قد أجرى عملية تجميل فى أنفه بالمستشفى الخاص به وأنه طلب عدم إخبار أى شخص بإجرائه جراحة التجميل _على حد قوله_ وبعد إجرائه العملية طلب العضو المبيت فى المستشفى، بالرغم من عدم احتياج الجراحة للمبيت، وفى مساء اليوم اكتشفت خروجه من المستشفى فى الوقت الذى كان يصر فيه على المبيت وكان وجهه ملفوفا بـ"الشاش" الطبى الخاص بالجراحة.

وأضاف مدير المستشفى أنه علم من وسائل الإعلام عقب ذلك تعرض العضو للحادث وأن المتهمين تعدوا عليه بالضرب على وجهه وظهر ووجهه ملفوف بالشاش بالرغم من أن الشاش خاص بجراحة التجميل، وهو ما دفعه للتقدم بشهادته لعلها تضيف للتحقيقات.

كانت نيابة إمبابة بإشراف المستشار محمد ذكرى المحامى العام الأول لنيابات شمال الجيزة، قد أمرت بضبط وإحضار المتهمين فى عملية السطو المسلح على سيارة النائب أنور البلكيمى، عضو مجلس الشعب، كما استعجلت تحريات المباحث حول الواقعة وظروفها وملابساتها، واستمعت النيابة إلى أقوال النائب الذى أكد أنه أثناء سيره بسيارته على طريق مصر إسكندرية الصحراوى، فوجئ بمسلحين يشهرون السلاح فى وجهه واستولوا على مبلغ 100 ألف جنيه منه واعتدوا عليه بالضرب.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 مارس 2012)

*نفى أنور البلكيمى، نائب حزب النور عن دائرة منوف السادات، التصريحات التى أدلى بها مدير مستشفى التجميل بالعجوزة، حول إجرائه عمليات تجميل قبل الحادث بساعات، مؤكدا أن هذا الكلام عار تماما من الصحة ومحض كذب وافتراء، وأن حزب النور بدأ يتخذ الإجراءات القانونية ضد مدير هذا المستشفى.

وأوضح البلكيمى لـ"اليوم السابع" أنه فقد الوعى بعد الحادث وأن مواطنين نقلوه لمستشفى لا يعلم أسمها لتلقى العلاج وقام بإجراء عمليات جراء الحادث الذى تعرض له، مؤكدا أنه لم يجرى أى عملية كما يدعى مدير هذه المستشفى وأنه إلى الآن لم يستوعب كل ما يحدث من حوله.

يذكر أن مدير مستشفى تجميل بالعجوزة أدلى بشهادة أمام العميد محمود فاروق، مدير المباحث الجنائية بمديرية أمن الجيزة، أكد خلالها أن البلكيمى قبل الحادث مباشرة كان قد أجرى عملية تجميل فى أنفه بالمستشفى الخاص به، وأنه طلب عدم إخبار أى شخص بإجرائه جراحة التجميل.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 مارس 2012)

*حصل "اليوم السابع" على التقرير الطبى المبدئى عن الحالة الصحية لأنور البلكيمى، نائب حزب النور عن دائرة السادات بالمنوفية _ دائرة أحمد عز، والذى تعرض لمحاولة اغتيال على الطريق الصحراوى من قبل مجرمين ملثمين مسلحين بأسلحة رشاشة فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الأربعاء.

وجاء بالوصف الطبى أن المريض أنور سعيد أنور البلكيمى، عضو مجلس الشعب، وصل مستشفى الشيخ زايد التخصصى فى الرابعة فجرا بدعوى الاعتداء عليه من آخرين، وبإجراء الكشف الأولى تبين أنه يعانى من كسر بعظام الأنف واشتباه ما بعد الارتجاج واشتباه كسور بعظام الوجه وسحجات وكدمات بالوجه والأنف.

وأكد التقرير أيضا على أن المريض فى كامل وعيه وعلامات الحيوية مستقرة ولا يوجد خلل بأى طرف من الأطراف ويحتاج للحجز بالمستشفى تحت الملاحظة لمدة 24 ساعة وإعادة التقييم.

ووقع على التقرير الدكتور محمد متولى، وهو الدكتور الذى استقبل البلكيمى وتولى إجراء الكشف المبدئى عليه وإجراء الأشعة والفحوصات الطبية لحين وصوله إلى حالته الصحية للاستقرار.

وكان نادر بكار، المتحدث الرسمى لحزب النور السلفى، قد أكد فى تصريحات صحفية تحميله وزارة الداخلية المسئولية الكاملة عن الحادث، ليس لكون المعتدى عليه نائباً برلمانيا،ً وإنما لاستمرار غياب الأمن من الشارع بصورة مزعجة للجميع.

http://www3.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=616365&SecID=65&IssueID=0
*


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (2 مارس 2012)

*لم يشوه الإسلام غير هؤلاء المسمون بالسلفيين *

*أعوذ  بالله منهم همج *

*الرب يباركك يا صوت صارخ *

*تحياتي*


----------



## apostle.paul (2 مارس 2012)

*عملية تجميل يا نايتى
دا العيال البيكى بيكى مبيعملوش 
روح احلق دقنك واعمل ماسك وفوطة سخنة وانت شكلك هيتعدل شوية   
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 مارس 2012)

[YOUTUBE]y6D7_ZpUWE4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​*
"اليوم السابع" التقى البلكيمى بعد دقائق من الحادث وقضى معه 7 ساعات متواصلة بين قسم شرطة الشيخ زايد ومستشفى الشيخ زايد التخصصى، وهو المستشفى الذى خضع فيه لعمليات جراحية ولا يزال يرقد بالغرفة 606 بالطابق السادس بعد قرار الفريق الطبى المعالج بوضعه تحت الملاحظة لمدة 24 ساعة.

يقول البلكيمى لـ "اليوم السابع": كنت أستقل سيارتى متجها من القاهرة إلى الإسكندرية على الطريق الصحراوى وفجأة بالقرب من مدينة السليمانية لاحظت سيارة جيب شروكى تتبعنى وتحاول أن تلحق بى، ولم يكن لدى أى شك فى البداية أن تلك السيارة تريد مضايقتى ولكن كان كل تفكيرى أن شابا يقودها ويسير بسرعة فى محاولة لاجتيازى، غير أننى فوجئت بأن السيارة تقترب وتحاول أن "تكسر على الطريق، وهو ما دفعنى إلى زيادة سرعة سيارتى وفى المقابل ازدادت سرعة السيارة الجيب شروكى التى تتبعنى وبدأت بشكل كبير فى الاحتكاك بجانب سيارتى، حتى كدت أصطدم وتقع حادثة، فخفضت سرعة عربتى ووقفت وفجأة نزل 5 ملثمين من السيارة يرتدى كل منهم بنطلون وقميص ويحملون أسلحة رشاشة.

وأضاف البلكيمى، أن المسلحين طلبوا منه النزول من السيارة وإخراج كل الأموال التى بحوزته، فرد عليهم بأنه ليس معه أموال وأنه عضو مجلس الشعب وأظهرت لهم كارنية العضوية، غير أن المسلحين لم يفرق معهم من الأساس كارنية العضوية وفجأة بدأوا فى ضربى، فرددت على أحدهم الضرب فتجمع حولى اثنين وقاموا بعنف شديد فى منطقة الوجه حتى أن أحدهم ضربنى بخلفية الرشاش فى وجهى وهو ما أدى إلى إصابتى بكسر فى الأنف.

وأوضح البلكيمى، أن المسلحين لم يتركوا السيارة إلا بعد أن وجدوا الـ 100 ألف جنيه التى كنت أنتوى شراء سيارة جديدة بها، وبعدها تركونى ملقى على الأرض ويسيل الدم من وجهى وهو يدعى بحسن الخاتمة بصوت عال.

وقال البلكيمى، إن أغرب ما فى الواقعة أن عددا كبيرا من شهود العيان من أصحاب السيارات المارين شاهدوا الواقعة ولم يتدخلوا وذلك لأن 3 من المسلحين وقفوا على الطرق ووجهوا الأسلحة نحو السيارات المارة بضرورة المرور وعدم التدخل أو الالتفات وهو ما جعل السيارات تسير بسرعة شديدة بحسب قوله.

واستكمل البلكيمى، تفاصيل الاعتداء عليه قائلا:"بعد أن تركونى، وقف أهل الخير وكان من بينهم طبيب تولى إسعافى وإيقاف نزيف الدم بأنفى، وأوصلونى لبداية طريق المحور، وبعدها اتصلت بأحد القيادات الأمنية لأستشيره فى مصيبتى، فطلب منى التوجه إلى قسم شرطة الشيخ زايد لتحرير محضر بالواقعة وإثبات حالة، وبالفعل ساعدنى أحد المواطنين فى الوصول للقسم وحررت المحضر، مشيرا إلى أن نجاته من حادث لن ينسى مشاهده أبدا هو رسالة من عند ربنا".

إلى هنا ينتهى الجزء الأول من أغرب يوم فى حياة البلكيمى بعد فوزه بمقعد أحمد عز فى محافظة المنوفية ليبدأ الجزء الثانى مع طلب القسم منه إحضار تقرير طبى بحالته، وهو ما يعنى انتقاله إلى المستشفى وتحرير كشف طبى، ولكن الإشكالية هنا هى كيف سينتقل إلى المستشفى بحالته الصحية السيئة ومع احتمالية تعرضه لنزيف مرة ثانية.

"اليوم السابع" عرض على البلكيمى ترك سيارته فى قسم الشرطة والانتقال بصحبتها إلى المستشفى وهو ما وافق عليه، وفى الطريق إلى المستشفى قال البلكيمى لـ"اليوم السابع": "مش قادر أنسى أبدا مشاهد الاعتداء على.. مش قادر أنسى الرشاشات الموجهة ضدى والرشاشات الأخرى الموجه للطريق لمنع أى شخص الاقتراب منى أو التدخل لمساعدتى.. بجد عملية إرهاب".

وصلنا لمستشفى الشيخ زايد وهناك طلب الأطباء من البلكيمى إزالة "الرباط الطبى" من على وجهه لإجراء الكشف الطبى والأشعة للاطمئنان على صحته، غير أنه رفض بدعوى أن المسعفين الذى أسعفوه أخبروه بعدم إزالة ذلك الرباط إلا بعد 24 ساعة لعدم تكرار النزيف فضلا عن ما يسببه إزالة الرباط وإعادة وضعه من ألم شديد، وبعد محاولات عديدة استمرت نصف ساعة وافق البلكيمى، وهنا انتقل الفريق الطبى إلى غرفة الأشعة وهنا كانت المفاجأة الأولى وهى إصابته بشرخ فى الأنف.

نصف ساعة مرت ولا يزال البلكيمى فى غرفة الأشعة التى لا تحتاج أكثر من 10 دقائق لإنهاء أى أعمال بها، والأغرب أن ذلك تزامن مع دعوة الإذاعة الداخلية للمستشفى بضرورة حضور أحد أطباء المخ والأعصاب، حضر الطبيب بالفعل واطلع على الأشعة لتظهر المفاجأة الثانية وهى شبه ما بعد ارتجاج.

تشاور الفريق الطبى لدقائق معدودة واتخذوا قرارا بعد ذلك بحجز البلكيمى 24 ساعة ووضعه تحت الملاحظة المستمرة مع تعديل وضع نومه على السرير حرصا على عدم تعرضه للنزيف، ولكن قبل تفعيل توصيات الطبيب بنقل البلكيمى إلى الغرفة 606 بالطابق السادس تحت الملاحظة المستمرة، أجرى الفريق الطبى عملية جراحية تجميلية بالوجه تألم منها البلكيمى كثيرا، فكان يصرخ بأعلى صوته من كثرة الألم لدرجة أن صوته داخل غرفة العمليات خرج إلى طرقات المستشفى.

مين الكذاب فى البلد دى ........؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 مارس 2012)

*شوفوا التعليق ده على الخبر فى اليوم السابع

انا من دائرة هذا النائب واعرفه شخصيا من بلده, هو شغال عامل فى الشركة السوريه للغزل والنسيج (الرباعيه) بمدينة السادات, يبقى من اول شهر فى المجلس يحتكم على 100 الف منيييين .... اتقوا الله فى الناس الى مش لقيه عشرة جنيه فى اليوم ومنهم كتيير فى ديرته

http://www3.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=614219*


----------



## BITAR (2 مارس 2012)

*هو مش عمليات التجميل حرام ؟
*​


----------



## BITAR (2 مارس 2012)

*"النور": مدير مستشفى التجميل بالعجوزة "كاذب".. بكار: الحزب سيحرك دعوى قضائية ضد مدير مستشفى لمحاولته تشويه صورة نائب الحزب.. "نور": "خليل" أكد أن "البلكيمى" كان متواجداً معهم قبل الحادث بساعات*​ 
                           الجمعة، 2 مارس  2012 - 22:11





*أنور البلكيمى عضو مجلس الشعب*​ 
*كتب رامى نوار*
*وصف نادر بكار المتحدث الرسمى باسم حزب النور "السلفى"، التصريحات التى أدلى بها مدير مستشفى التجميل بالعجوزة، حول إجرائه عمليات تجميل لأنور البلكيمى عضو مجلس الشعب قبل الحادث بساعات، بـ" كذب وافتراء"، مؤكداً على أن الحزب سيحرك دعوى قضائية ضد مدير مستشفى التجميل لمحاولته تشويه صورة الحزب ونائبه.*
* وأكد بكار فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن حزب النور سيستعين بالتقرير الطبى الذى يثبت تعرض أنور البلكيمى لكسور فى وجهه نتيجة الاعتداءات التى وقعت عليه من قبل البلطجية.*
* من جانبه قال محمد نور، المتحدث باسم حزب النور "السلفى" معلقاً على البلاغ الذى تقدم به مدير مستشفى التجميل بالعجوزة، إن الثابت هو تعرض أنور البلكيمى عضو مجلس الشعب للاعتداءات، مضيفاً: "سنتثبت أولاً من الواقعة من النائب ومن مدير المستشفى للوقوف على كافة تفاصيل الحادث".*
* وأكد نور، أنه أجرى اتصالاً هاتفياً بالدكتور أحمد خليل المتحدث باسم الهيئة البرلمانية لحزب النور وعضو الهيئة العليا للحزب، وأكد له خليل أن تصريحات مدير مستشفى التجميل "كذب وافتراء" وهدفها النيل من صورة حزب النور، ومن أنور البلكيمى عضو مجلس الشعب، مؤكداً أن الحزب سيتخذ الإجراءت القانونية ضد مدير مستشفى التجميل بالعجوزة.*
* كان الدكتور حمدى عبد الخالق فرج صاحب مستشفى "سلمى" ومديرها تقدم ببلاغ إلى أجهزة الأمن، يفيد بأن النائب أنور البلكيمى دخل المستشفى وأجرى جراحة تجميل فى أنفه عصر الثلاثاء الماضى.*
* وأضاف فى بلاغه، أن النائب أصر على مغادرة المستشفى فى ساعة متأخرة، على الرغم من إحضاره 8 شهود على خروج النائب المريض على مسئوليته الخاصة، تم بعدها تحرير محضر بتفاصيل الواقعة، وأحيل البلاغ إلى نيابة شمال الجيزة، لمباشرة التحقيقات، واستجواب النائب.
اليوم السابع
تعليقى
ولازال الكدب مستمر


*​


----------



## rania79 (2 مارس 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *عملية تجميل يا نايتى
> دا العيال البيكى بيكى مبيعملوش
> روح احلق دقنك واعمل ماسك وفوطة سخنة وانت شكلك هيتعدل شوية
> *


:new6::new6::fun_lol::fun_lol::new6::new6:
ولا هيحوق فية اساسا


----------



## Abd elmassih (3 مارس 2012)

BITAR قال:


> *هو مش عمليات التجميل حرام ؟
> *​


حراااااااااام حراااااااااااااام  وفسق والعياذبالله هههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 مارس 2012)

*واخدين ع **الكذب** ...ومتربيين عليه ... *
*أشرب ياشعب ...*
*هييئ ..فى صحتك ...:yaka:*


*بسيطة  ...*
*هات الطب الشرعى وهو اللى يقول ويقرر ...*
*على شرط مايكونش الطبيب ( بدقن ) ...*


----------



## tamav maria (3 مارس 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *عملية تجميل يا نايتى*
> *دا العيال البيكى بيكى مبيعملوش *
> *روح احلق دقنك واعمل ماسك وفوطة سخنة وانت شكلك هيتعدل شوية *


 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 مارس 2012)

شىء مؤسف ومحزن هذا هو حيققة الاسلامين جميعا الكذب والخداع ياريت المخوعين بالاسلام يعرفون الحيققة


----------



## tamav maria (3 مارس 2012)

*كدبه بيضه تنفع فى يوم اسود و منيل*


----------



## happy angel (3 مارس 2012)

*انتو سايبين الجدر و ماسكين فى الفرع هيا مش عمليات التجميل حرام*​


----------



## Twin (3 مارس 2012)

*كتب ـ أحمد رمضان ومحمد ربيع والسيد سالمان:*
*كشفت التقارير الطبية والمستندات التي تقدمت بها إدارة مستشفى “سلمى” للتجميل بالعجوزة, للنيابة العامة في قضية النائب السلفي أنور البلكيمي عن تعاقد النائب مع المستشفى لإجراء عملية تجميل في أنفه مقابل 8 آلاف جنيه, وتوقيعه مرتين على إقرار بالموافقة على إجراء العملية في 28 فبراير وأذن الخروج من المستشفى بعد اتمام العملية في 29 فبراير.*
*وكان النائب السلفى أنور البلكيمى قد أكد تعرضه لواقعة سطو مسلح واعتداء عليه وكسر لأنفه, نافيا تماما ما قاله مدير المستشفى إنه قام بإجراء عملية تجميل فى أنفه, بالإضافة إلى إعلانه أنه سيتقدم ببلاغ للنائب العام ضد إدارة المستشفى يتهمها فيه بالسب والقذف والتشهير بسمعته.*
*وتعهد البلكيمي في الإقرار الذي وقع عليه قبل إجرائه العملية بتاريخ 28 فبراير بموافقته الكاملة على إجراء عملية تجميل في الأنف مع علمه التام بايجابيات وسلبيات العملية, والذي وقع عليه النائب السلفي باسم ” أنور سعيد أنور البلكيمي”.*
*أما المستند الثاني, فيوضح كافة بياناته ورقم هاتفه المحمول -وقامت البديل بتظليل رقم الهاتف حفاظا على خصوصية النائب- وسنه ووظيفته وعنوان ومحل إقامته والحالة التي بسببها دخل المستشفى، وهى ” عملية تجميل أنف كاملة “, ويوجد بها قائمة بالتحاليل والأشعة المطلوبة منه قبل إجرائه العملية, وموقع عليها من قبل الدكتورة رباب الرخامي إحدى الطبيبات بالمستشفى.*
*فيما تضمن المستند الثالث صورة من تصريح الخروج الذى خرج من خلاله البلكيمى من المستشفى بعد اجرائه العملية واستقرار حالته, بتاريخ فجر 29 فبراير الماضى, وموقع عليه من قبل الدكتور محمود ناصف الذى أجرى له العملية, والدكتورة رباب الرخامى, حيث وقع عليه النائب “البلكيمى” بنفسه.*
*ومن جانبه, قال الدكتور محمود ناصف, الطبيب الذي أجرى عملية التجميل للنائب السلفى ” أنور البلكيمى ” فى تصريحات خاصة لـ”البديــل”, إن النائب حضر إلى مكتبه بالمستشفى مساء الاثنين الماضى, وطلب اجراء عملية تجميل بالأنف, وتم توقيع الكشف الطبى عليه واجراء كافة الفحوصات الطبية اللازمة, وتحدد يوم الثلاثاء كموعد لإجراء العملية.*
*وأضاف ناصف: ” فى تمام الساعة 2 ظهرا من يوم الثلاثاء الماضى حضر البلكيمى إلى المستشفى ودخل لغرفة العمليات وأجريت له العملية الجراحية, وكان لازما عليه أن يظل فى المستشفى حتى صباح اليوم التالى, ولكنه فى غضون الساعة 1,30 صباحا أصر البلكيمى على الرحيل من المستشفى دون إبداء أى أسباب لذلك “.*
*وأكد ناصف أنه هو من وضع له الضمادة على وجه التى ظهر بها فى شاشات التلفزيون وصفحات الجرائد مُدعيا أنها من آثار الاعتداء المسلح عليه, قائلا: ” أنا من قمت بوضع الضمادات على وجهه التى قال إنها نتجية تعرضه للاعتداء, وأقول له اتق الله, وأنا مليش أى دعوة بالموضوع وإيه اللى هيخلينى أدعى عليه واتهمه باطل.. اتقى الله يا أخ بلكيمى “.*​ 




​ 




​ 




​


----------



## Twin (3 مارس 2012)

*رحمك الله يا مصر *​


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 مارس 2012)

*الموضوع: بالصور: التقارير الطبية لعملية تجميل أنف البلكيمي..*


----------



## grges monir (4 مارس 2012)

هيقولوا مزورة
  دول زيى الفريسين والمرائين كما قال لكتاب المقدس يحملون الناس احمالا ثقيلة  وهم لا  يحملو  ذرة منها


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 مارس 2012)

*ياترى هل يعاقب الأسلام على الكذب ؟!!*
*صورة المستند مرة أخرى وعليها تأشيرة النيابة !!*
*يعنى الموضوع دخل فى الجد ...*







*والصورة التانية مرسلة من جهات التحقيق بعد تأشيرة عقيد عليها*
*غير معروف أسمه أو موقعه*



​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 مارس 2012)

*أخى الناخب ...*
*كيف تأمن لدائرتك من راجل كذاب - نصاب - منافق ؟*
*كيف تأمن لمصيرك وتضعه بين أيدى هؤلاء ؟*
*الحمد لله أنهم بداوا ينكشفوا بدرى بدرى ...*
*أقرأوا قرآنكم* ...( *ولايحيق المكر السئ إلا بأهله* ) ...هههههههه
(* فهل ينظرون إلا سنة الأولين* ) ؟؟!!!!!!
*والحمد لله أنه لايزال فى مصر رجال شرفاء من أمثال مدير المستشفى أياه*
*لأنه كان فى أيده أنه يبتزه بهذه التقارير ويطلب منه ثمن سكوته عن هذه الفضيحة المدوية ...*


----------



## Twin (4 مارس 2012)

*| شبكة رصد
*

*#رصد | متابعات | عاجل | نادر بكار : صدر قرار من حزب النور بإقالة "أنور البلكيمي" وسيتقدم النائب بإستقالته من مجلس الشعب #*

*



*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مارس 2012)

*النيابة العامة تطلب من مجلس الشعب رفع الحصانة عن العضو النصاب ... السلفى*


----------



## The Coptic Legend (4 مارس 2012)

ولسه......ولسه......ولسه​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مارس 2012)

*معقوله في حد بهذا الغباء .... مش كفاية انه سلفى .... وكمان غبى ..... نموذج رائع  لمستوى لأغلبية من اعضاء مجلس الشعب*


----------



## حبة خردل (4 مارس 2012)

*كل حاجه عندهم حرام على الناس وحلال عليهم فى الخباثه*


----------



## حبة خردل (4 مارس 2012)

[YOUTUBE]MC2BHIGh3T8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مارس 2012)

*حزب النور يقرر فصل النائب أنور البلكيمي 

قال نادر بكار المتحدث الرسمي باسم حزب النور السفلي أن الحزب قام بفصل عضو مجلس الشعب عن الحزب أنور البلكيمي عضو مجلس الشعب، عن دائرة السادات مساء الاحد.

جاء ذلك خلال مداخلة هاتفية لبكار مع برنامج '90 دقيقة ' على قناة 'الحياة 2 '.

وياتي هذا الإجراء بعد ادعاء ' البلكيمي ' تعرضه لسطو مسلح واصابته في وجهه وفقا لاقواله في النيابة، وهو ما خالف تصريحات صاحب مستشفى العجوزة الدكتور حمدى عبد الخالق فرج أستاذ الجراحة والتجميل وصاحب مستشفى سلمى بالعجوزة، التي قال فيها ان النائب قام باجراء عملية تجميل داخل المستشفى يوم الحادث.

وأوضح أستاذ الجراحة والتجميل، أنه بعد إجراء جراحة التجميل للنائب قرر الأخير مغادرة المستشفى، وأن الآثار بوجه النائب ناجمة عن عملية التجميل، وليس من اعتداء مجهولين عليه، كما ذكر النائب لوسائل الإعلام المقروءة والمسموعة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مارس 2012)

*زمان كان الكذاب بيروح النار ...... دلوقت بيروح البرلمان*


----------



## Twin (5 مارس 2012)




----------



## حبة خردل (6 مارس 2012)

تعليق اعجبني


بالرغم من كرهي للسلفيين.. إلا إن البلكيمي صعبان عليا! البلكيمي واللي زيه محتاجين علاج نفسي.. وإعادة تأهيل.. الناس دي خرجت من الضلمة للنور جالها عمى! من السجون والمعتقلات والتعليق والكهربا لمجلس الشعب.. اتفقنا أو اختلفنا مع توجهاتهم دول ضحية مبارك ونظامه..


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (6 مارس 2012)

BITAR قال:


> *هو مش عمليات التجميل حرام ؟
> *​




فى الاسلام *ملعون* من يغير خلقة الله


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 مارس 2012)

حبة خردل قال:


> تعليق اعجبني
> 
> 
> بالرغم من كرهي للسلفيين.. إلا إن البلكيمي صعبان عليا! البلكيمي واللي زيه محتاجين علاج نفسي.. وإعادة تأهيل.. الناس دي خرجت من الضلمة للنور جالها عمى! من السجون والمعتقلات والتعليق والكهربا لمجلس الشعب.. اتفقنا أو اختلفنا مع توجهاتهم دول ضحية مبارك ونظامه..



*دول ضحية قرآن محمد واحاديثه ... قبل ما يكونوا ضحية مبارك .... فشعب مصر بأكمله ضحية لمبارك*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 مارس 2012)

*[YOUTUBE]ZHI7AKu2hQw[/YOUTUBE]

ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 مارس 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههه كلهم الشيخ أنور البلكيمى ...... كاذبون

[YOUTUBE]vDEO1CbYn18&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## بايبل333 (6 مارس 2012)

*قبل الانتخابات تولير نت قال شىء حلو قال:.
لقد حكمونا الملحدون فجاء دور المؤمنين 
فهل فى نظرة هولاء مؤمنين الان.....؟
*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (6 مارس 2012)

بكرة منخيرك يا حلو هتبان زي نانسي وهيفاء وهتبقي ستار يا بيكو بيكو ...يا برنس ....

والحياة بقي لونها سلفي
​


----------

